# Husband is watching porn



## Peace2000 (Oct 27, 2010)

Ummm..so my husband of 15 yrs and I are Having our morning coffee. He is in his recliner and I am on the couch..why did I just look over and see him watching porn on his iPod? He thinks I can't see what he's looking at. He's talking to me about the news!! WTF? i dont care that he watches it, i like to watch it too..i was just surprised that hes doing it right next to me, but doesnt wamt to have sex with me right now.Is this odd?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Peace2000 said:


> Ummm..so my husband of 15 yrs and I are Having our morning coffee. He is in his recliner and I am on the couch..why did I just look over and see him watching porn on his iPod? He thinks I can't see what he's looking at. He's talking to me about the news!! WTF? i dont care that he watches it, i like to watch it too..i was just surprised that hes doing it right next to me, but doesnt wamt to have sex with me right now.Is this odd?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I dont understand these idiots that will turn down sex to watch porn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peace2000 (Oct 27, 2010)

Me either!!! I've told him I'm in my prime! I'm ready! All day everyday would be fine with me! LOL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

How often does he watch it? The thing about watching it to much is, sometimes people can mentally check out in the real word with a real human, and become so in grossed in the fantasy world and whats on a screen that it kinda takes over. How long has he not been interested in having sex?


----------



## Peace2000 (Oct 27, 2010)

He's always watched it off and on. There have been times when he watched it more often than others. I know he hasn't watched it in a while bc he hasn't had access to the Internet. He just got an iPod and he wanted us to watch it together a couple of nights this week. We did and had great sex. I kinda feel like he feels like he's not watched it in so long that he's catching up. I just l can't believe he was doing it right next to me but he doesn't think I know it! It's been a few years now that I feel like he's not been as interested in sex as I am
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peace2000 (Oct 27, 2010)

And I want to add that I watch it because I'm not getting enough sex and I've too him of some fantasies that I would like to fulfill with him but he just kind of laughed it off...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

I guess if its ok that you watch it together, then it should be ok he is watching it right beside you. However, if you feel you are lacking sex from him, you might want to have a heart to heart with him and ask him whats going on. Whats his age? Has he been checked for low T?


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Thound said:


> I dont understand these idiots that will turn down sex to watch porn.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sex with your wife and watching porn are two completely different things.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Jamison said:


> I guess if its ok that you watch it together, then it should be ok he is watching it right beside you. However, if you feel you are lacking sex from him, you might want to have a heart to heart with him and ask him whats going on. Whats his age? Has he been checked for low T?


:iagree:


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Maybe he was just trying to rev his engine up a little. Maybe it didn't work so no sex.


----------



## Terry_CO (Oct 23, 2012)

Maybe he intended for you to see him watching it.


----------



## Peace2000 (Oct 27, 2010)

Ok so maybe I was jumping the gun a little...we had sex on the couch bout 30mins after I typed this..LOL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

So would you rather he hid it, drowned in shame, and acted like you were his mom instead of his wife, and his equal?

:scratchhead:


----------



## eyuop (Apr 7, 2013)

Guys just think about sex way more than women do on average. Way more. Way way more. Like, all the time. If you had nuts and 100 times the testosterone level, you would, too. Women can't relate, but it is true all the same.

So now that is straight, watching porn can become an outlet for the sexual tension that is always there in a male. It is as "bad" as soda pop, chocolate or coffee for someone addicted to caffine. It is so easy for a guy to end up "snacking" these days with easy (and mainly free) access to a zillion porn sites.

If his snacking gets in the way of the intimacy you need, it is a problem. I don't just mean sexual, but other forms of intimacy, too (non-sexual touch, good communication, time to connect with each other in other ways besides sex). Of course, if you aren't getting the sex you need, it is also a problem. Snacking (on porn) can either perk up your appetite, or it can spoil your appetite.

Gals get jealous of porn. There is no reason for it unless it interferes with her intimacy (sexual/non-sexual). Guys do not watch porn because their "real life" partner isn't sexy enough or doesn't look a certain way. They watch it to get an adrenaline rush that comes with seeing something new, taboo, or just kinky. I remember one woman (who was young and very beautiful) shocked to find out that her husband was watching "granny" porn (why watch old, fat ladies having sex???). It certainly wasn't because he found those women more attractive than his wife, but because it was just different and had a "taboo" feel to it. Guys will be tempted toward porn, however, if his wife is a dud sexually and neglects her husband's sexual needs. 

Anyway, it would be good to check for low Testosterone. Maybe he is needing more fuel these days?


----------



## antf (May 15, 2013)

At least he isn't cheating.


----------

